
Technology where one robot helps another robot - fudekun
https://github.com/rdbox-intec/rdbox/wiki/tutorial-2-0-overview-en
======
msadowski
Nice one! As a ROS user I'm looking forward to learn more about RDBOX as it's
the first time I've came across it.

I'll also feature it in Weekly Robotics
([https://weeklyrobotics.com/](https://weeklyrobotics.com/))!

~~~
fudekun
It is wonderful! We will add more easy-to-understand tutorials.

------
throwawayhhakdl
This is only tangentially related but one thing I would like to see is the
deep learning Starcraft bots to play 2v2 games and be required to send
messages to each other (perhaps also preventing them from sharing LOS on each
other’s units).

Like, just force them to send a message every 5 seconds, and see if it can
learn to convey useful information about the state of the game, and then see
if it can act on the information received.

